# The 4-5/06 issue of Virtual Instruments is up for subscribers to download



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoy it, and let us know what you think.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 8, 2006)

Its cool as usual Mr Batzdorf. Kudos!


----------



## fitch (Apr 8, 2006)

do you have a link for us non subscribers :D

maybe it might persuade us to get our wallets out ! :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 8, 2006)

I have browsed through the downloadable version. A lot of good articles this time!!! (Or should I say, as usual!)


----------



## jamriding (Apr 8, 2006)

fitch @ Sat Apr 08 said:


> do you have a link for us non subscribers :D
> 
> maybe it might persuade us to get our wallets out ! :D



And is it possible to have all the previous issues, i.e. from issue 1 onwards?


----------



## Niah (Apr 8, 2006)

Another great article by King Idiot, can't miss that.

Prrreeesssciiiooussssss....


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent reading as usual Nick. Thank's. :smile: 



fitch @ Sat Apr 08 said:


> do you have a link for us non subscribers :D



http://virtualinstrumentsmag.com/


----------



## gravehill (Apr 10, 2006)

jamriding @ Sat Apr 08 said:


> And is it possible to have all the previous issues, i.e. from issue 1 onwards?



I would also like to know this. 

Also, I couldn't find any mention on how the subscription would be payable...


----------



## tobyond (Apr 10, 2006)

jamriding @ Sat Apr 08 said:


> And is it possible to have all the previous issues, i.e. from issue 1 onwards?



I just subscribed and yes this is the case, all issues are available. Great reading BTW, thanks!!


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is a link to subscribe to VI magazine.  

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/index.html

There is a Contact page there for subscription information.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry about the missing link, and thanks for the compliments.

Yeah, subscribers can access all the back issues - all the PDFs are up there. We're also going to have the actual issues available. The premiere issue is going to be priced at a premium, since there's only a handful of them left, but we have plenty of all the others.


----------



## fitch (Apr 11, 2006)

great... thanks for the links guys :D i just signed up for the download sub ... brilliant! looking forward to the read :D


----------



## fitch (Apr 11, 2006)

errm... just wondering how long it takes for new members to access the pdfs?


----------



## fitch (Apr 11, 2006)

ah ... that's ok then ... i was thinking it should have been an automated process... hpefully he'll be around soon then :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 11, 2006)

CompDude is right - we have to approve downloads manually. Originally we kept the gates unlocked, but then someone figured that out, the word got out on the internet, and we had a lot of party-crashers. 

And thanks for subscribing, fitch.


----------



## fitch (Apr 11, 2006)

cool :D i got the email now ... am looking forward to having a read as soon as the site comes back on line then :D


edit: got it now ... v.cool !



thanks Nick


----------



## fitch (Apr 12, 2006)

I really love the mag . Very interesting articles. Am looking forward to many more.

just a question really .. why is it that articles start .. get all interesting then you send us to the back of the mag? personally i find this a real pain, and i'm not used to this format at all ... ( i'm a sound on sound , music tech reader) 

please.. maybe for the pdf subcribers ... 

can we have sequential articles... 

it really helps for non paper :D


..

apart from that .. I love it ! thanks :D


----------



## Dan Selby (Apr 12, 2006)

Took the words out of my mouth Fitch! Great read but frustrating to read with all the articles being split.


----------



## KingIdiot (Apr 12, 2006)

Its probably due to layout and article lengths. Dragging articles out with font would change the layout and look, and doing this just so they cover a "neat set of sleected pages" can increase page count alot. Having started a magazine some time ago, I know how much $$$ and a pain in the ass it can be to just "add a few more pages".

I 'm gues the best way to change this is to get your friends and family to buy the magazine , and ask companies you purchase hardware and software from why you dont see them advertising in a magazine you read alot 

oh and get jackasses like me to turn in their articles earlier so that layout doesnt take a beating from my rambling



ok wait that smile wasnt cheesy enough

:mrgreen: 

better


----------



## Ed (Apr 13, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Tue Apr 11 said:


> there's a chance that Nick (Los Angeles time) is momentarily asleep.



Thats unforgivable! Im not buying your stinking magazine now Nick!! :evil:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree there's too much "contued on p.xx" in a couple of our issues. King's basically right: when our art director is laying out the issue and we have ads and articles coming in down to the wire, it's hard to avoid that. Not impossible, but difficult.

Criticism duly noted, though.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 13, 2006)

When I was at Recording magazine, this was against the religion, by the way. The process, called "flatplan" (some magazines call it "imposition") was quite involved: I'd come in with magnetic tiles representing pages/partial pages for all the articles, and the ad guy would have tiles with all the ads. Then the publisher, Tom Hawley, would work it out like a jigsaw puzzle - no editorial facing editorial (always broken up with ads), no ads next to competing product reviews, no ads next to their own reviews of course, and so on. For a long time we had black and white stretches to cover too, and that made it all the more complicated.

One time we tried to do it when Tom was away, and it was hilarious. Total disaster.

What we do at VI is much simpler: Lucky Westfall (art director) looks at the text/graphics and says "that's 2 pages." Usually he's about right. But I don't add or remove text to make articles fit, which we'd have to do at Recording quite often. If he can't make it work, he does a "contined on."

Some of that is good, because it lets us put articles up front. But too much is a nuisance.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 13, 2006)

I always wondered why there was that continued on stuff in magazines. Everytime I read GQ this happens and it's maddening.


----------



## scribe (Apr 20, 2006)

And the hardcopy arrived today -- thanks Nick et al.!


----------



## sbkp (Apr 24, 2006)

danimal is in da haus? Whoa...

- Stefan


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Danimal.


----------

